# Rollcall For Those Who Did Not Go To Wonderfest



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OK, i know a lot of members went to wonderfest, but who did not go and who is still here ?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't think of a single reason to go to Kentucky...ever....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Couldn't afford to go, probably never will.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I wonder if they will ever move wonderfest to other states ?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Still here!!!...Jeff :wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

every year i plan to, then somethign gomes up. this year its a combination of poverty and looking at 60+ seperate commissioned pieces to be sculpted (at least i have work!)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If I ever have the time and money to go, we will be there.
Hunch and Judy


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Still here,since Wonderfest don't start til May 25.But after that I'am gone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I didn't go last year, and I'm not going to go this year, either.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

another year of...count me out for WF. Worst time of the year for me to take time off and have money as well.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

HARRY said:


> Still here,since Wonderfest don't start til May 25.But after that I'am gone.


Same here! Headin' out on the 24th for a Thursday thru Monday morning stay. Really lookin' forward to it - as always.  

Perhaps there's another event called "WonderFest" we don't know about that's taken place already....?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This will be my first Wonderfest. I'll be there Sat. and Sun. I should have my vacation check (all mine....mwwhahaha!) by then for spending money.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

model maker said:


> I wonder if they will ever move wonderfest to other states ?


Likely not unless someone else is willing to take over the reigns of setting it all up. The crew that puts it on pretty much all lives in or near Louisville. Mr. Staton the rest of the WonderFest crew have a great rapport w/the folks at the Executive West, it's less than a mile from a fairly decent-sized airport, has spacious rooms and Louisville has a lot to offer for those who want to bring their families, such as a Six-Flags less than half a mile from the ExecWest. You just can't go wrong here.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Like most people going I have a very long drive to get there. Should take me about........an hour!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

As usual, I'm not going. With all the expenses we have, I couldn't possibly justify to the wife, as fun as it would be....

Brad.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Had been hoping to go, but then my band got booked to play a gig at a nudist resort in Wisconsin, so, I guess I will still get to see a lot of horror figures!! 


Wayne


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

nope...definately not going...^^^rebel rocker...that really sucks for you doesnt it...lol...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I can't got this time. I will be in DC with my new Freightliner Ride of Pride for the Rolling Thunder rally. I wish Wonderfest could be a different weekend, since I can only be at one event at a time.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Absolutely the worse possible weekend of the year for me, maybe some day, but not until I retire again in another 20+ years.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Id like ta go....................
Especially with the Forbidden Zone's Aliens Power Loader making its debut! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope; I hate to say this, but I "outgrew" conventions of ALL kinds several years ago when I discovered that no matter what kind of convention it is, it'll ALWAYS be pretty much ruined by at the very least ONE arrogant know-it-all, and that goes for models, SciFi, old west shoot-out skit competitions, Trek, militaria, and I'll bet even for doll collectors and cake decorators. :drunk: 
However, to be fair, the good that comes out of those things is renewed enthusiasim, getting to meet like minded folks face-to-face, seeing in person yet-to-be-released coming attractions and admiring the works of your "kindred spirits".


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I went last year and took my girlfriend and had a great time,but I cant make it this year.My new kit will be going though,look for the "Wings Over the World" kit at the Kitbuilder Magazine table.Alexander


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Can't go either*

One of there years I will go again, the last one I went to was in '04 and had a ball. The next time I go I am taking the wife with me.

John 
AZbuilder


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

wish I could go but between haveing no way to get there from Orlando and no money to make a trip (my job doesn't pay me enough for this) I will have to miss out, Have been wanting to go though. Maybe when I win the Lottery or if I find a contest where the trip is paid for then I might be able to go.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I've never gone - it's a tradition!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

The title of this thread makes it sound like Wonderfest is happening this weekend instead of a month from now on May 25-27. 

I used to go Wonderfest every year when I lived in the area. Now I seem to go once every 3 years. With all the expenses of travelling and spending a few nights in a hotel, I still think it's worth it if you can afford it. Besides, Wonderfest does alot for the hobby. It turns on young children to modelling and also improves the skills of advanced modellers. The weekends are usually just as much fun for non-modellers as they are for modellers. I have brought my family to Wonderfest before and they still had alot of fun.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> Id like ta go....................
> Especially with the Forbidden Zone's Aliens Power Loader making its debut! :thumbsup:


 Really? Finally? WOOHOO!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I've never gone - it's a tradition!


That pretty much describes me, too.

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm afraid I'll never make it there either. Really would like to see it though.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Can't make it this year. I'll be on business travel and my daughter's graduating from High School. I'm really going to miss the 18-hr drive from Colorado Springs with 5 of my closest friends. Good news is that a couple of my kits will be going for the contest as well as some of my $$ for new stuff! Hope to see y'all next year.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

F91 said:


> I can't think of a single reason to go to Kentucky...ever....


That's a bit harsh, don't you think? KY may not be my favoritest state, but it does have WonderFest. As the old Alka Selzer ad used to say, "Try it, you'll like it..."


robiwon said:


> ...I have a very long drive to get there. Should take me about........an hour!


  


Rebel Rocker said:


> ...my band got booked to play a gig at a nudist resort...


I can't make it either, Wayne, but for _not nearly _as good a reason as you. Gonna post us some picks of *your *Memorial Day weekend - ? 


Seaview said:


> Nope...I discovered that no matter what kind of convention it is, it'll ALWAYS be pretty much ruined by at the very least ONE arrogant know-it-all...however...the good that comes out of those things is renewed enthusiasim, getting to meet like minded folks face-to-face,...and admiring the works of your "kindred spirits".


 I hear ya re: the know-it-alls - but I wouldn't let them overshadow the other benefits of conventioneering that you listed, Seav'.


Roland said:


> ...With all the expenses of travelling and spending a few nights in a hotel, I still think it's worth it if you can afford it...


 Yes, WF does hit you where it hurts, which is one reason I'm not going this year (spending the $$$ on my 25th Anniversary with Mrs. McG.). But you do get what you pay for at WF, starting with the comeraderie.

Anybody want to have a "What I'd Have Taken To WonderFest If I was Going This Year" e-contest? The deadline, of course, would have to be the end of May.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I was gonna go... :thumbsup: 

But then I couldn't 


But that was coz I took the wife to Hawaii instead! :roll:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hawaii is nice. I was there a few years ago. What island did you go to? It misted every night we were there.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Was going. Had my room reserved. THEN surgery, and other bills. So now I will be WONDERing what the FEST would have been like. There is always next year. wimper.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Model Maker,

Would love to have gone, but couldn't afford the airfare from the UK, sorry  

ochronosis


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

ochronosis said:


> Hi Model Maker,
> 
> Would love to have gone, but couldn't afford the airfare from the UK, sorry
> 
> ochronosis


 I live in Nevada and can't afford the trip either, BUT, one of these days i will !


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John P said:


> Really? Finally? WOOHOO!


That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

model maker said:


> I live in Nevada and can't afford the trip either, BUT, one of these days i will !


I live in AZ thats why I was so ticked when they stopped having the Vegas show!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that would make it nice for the west coast modelers.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

dgtrekker said:


> I live in AZ thats why I was so ticked when they stopped having the Vegas show!!!


What "Vegas show" are you on about? To my knowledge, WonderFest has always been in Louisville, KY. Is there some other show called WonderFest that has taken place in Las Vegas?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I went once to WF in 2003 and justified it by helping a friend move from Alabama back to NJ. Flew from NJ to KY...did the WF thing and LOVED IT!!! 

Saw Ray Harryhausen and got my picture taken with him and got his autograph written on my 7th Voyage of Sinbad DVD.

Spent the night at the WF hotel...Flew out the next day on my next flight to AL and then drove back up to NJ with my buddy...car loaded with his belongings and my WF stash! 

Cost me about 1 RoundTrip airfare anyway but made it work to my advantage and helped a friend in need as well. I couldn't have come up with a better plan if I tried to again!

Haven't had a good enough excuse to spend that much money just to go to a show...that is why Chiller is my only option near me!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> What "Vegas show" are you on about? To my knowledge, WonderFest has always been in Louisville, KY. Is there some other show called WonderFest that has taken place in Las Vegas?


For a few years there was a show in Vegas.
Think the name was Imagination or something like that.
Response wasn't as good as hoped so it was canceled after one or two years.
Not affiliated with WF at all.
Just another modeling show.
Just like Chiller is a separate animal also.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, OK. Thanks for the clarification. Shame it didn't get the attendance that WonderFest does.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I think the only way another show is going to get as big as WF is to do things like WF did.
Start small and build itself up over the years.
The Vegas show tried to start out big.
Which means a lot of costs up front. If you don't have enough attendance you go broke.
The only way to get that kind of attendance is by word of mouth.
The only way to get that is for people to go to the show and have a good time.
Big catch 22.
Also, Vegas cannot be a cheap place to host something like that.
Never been myself, but I imagine the costs are substancially larger than in Louisville.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I think Bob Burns was behind the model kit show in Las Vegas. It didn't go very for very long. 

What we need is a kit show in Kansas. That way it can be in the middle of the country and be the same distance from the east coast as it is from the west coast.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

There is only two things that come out of Kansas......and somehow twisters seems to come to mind for one of them...... and model shows for the other! 

Yeah...that sounds about right!  (wink) Just kiddin' witcha!

I think that is a great idea...still not close for me but certainly in the middle!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I still havent gotten a chance to to WFest  .But just might next year if my vacation time is planned right.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll be missing it <sigh>

I missed the IPMS show here in ATL 2? years ago <sigh>

Too bad there's not support for regionalfests. I go to Eggtoberfest (biggreenegg.com) here in Atl and I guess that's it for now. Lots of folks come from around the country and they have local events as well - but that's food stuff.

I'd love to see Chiller, all we get is Dragoncon.

Bridge of Sighs~


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

fjimi said:


> I'll be missing it <sigh>
> 
> I missed the IPMS show here in ATL 2? years ago <sigh>
> 
> ...


Your not missing much at Chiller.There not that many dealer there anymore not like it used to be when ya had wall to wall resin kit dealer just about everywhere ya turned.Its more movie autgraph convention than what it started out to be in the beging wich was a kit show


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think that during WF weekend, since I can't go, I will BAN as many as I can, in the Sci-Fi modeling forum. :freak: :jest:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fjimi said:


> ...Too bad there's not support for regionalfests.


If I may say, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I keep telling you guys to go to the IPMS shows in your Regions, then you say there's no shows in your area! Sure, IPMS covers all types of modeling, but you'll still find the Models We Like To Build there - and the more the merrier.

Although the dealer rooms are more generic, they still have models and supplies cheaper than you can find them in hobby shops (not that I want to downplay the importance of supporting your local ones). _You, _fjimi, live in CultTVman's neck of the woods. He may very well be a dealer at the area IPMS shows. I have to drive for 5 hours to get to WonderFest if I want to gorge myself at his table.

Then there's the comeraderie. I've met any number of BB members at local IPMS shows: Roy Kirchoff, Club Tepes, RogueJ (who captured the coveted Black swamp Modelers trophy some years back), and cujo (with burgeoning modeler sons in tow) come immediately to mind. It don't always have to be genre shows for youse to have fun, guys and gals.


Mark McG.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Excellent points Mark. I just guess I need to check into those further.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Can't hurt to give an IPMS show a try. You can find out what's coming up in your area at the IPMS/USA site: http://www.ipmsusa.org/ Click on the "Upcoming Events" button in the column to the left. There's also a directory of local chapters to help you find the one nearest you (which for you, fjimi, is http://aaahobby.com/IPMSMarietta.htm).

Happy hunting!

Mark McG.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> I think the only way another show is going to get as big as WF is to do things like WF did.
> Start small and build itself up over the years.
> The Vegas show tried to start out big.
> Which means a lot of costs up front. If you don't have enough attendance you go broke.
> ...


The problem (as it was told to me) was that the dealers couldn't keep their money in their pockets in Vegas, which I grant you, most people have that problem. The first year was a pretty good turn out, the next year there were only about half the dealers from the year before, on SAT there was a fairly decent crowd, on SUN...zip.

As far as the show cost in Vegas, I don't believe that its that bad, the associations I belong to have one show somewhere in the fifty states one year and on the alternate year they have it in Vegas, which is always the biggest turn out. Beside there are at least getting to be more attractions in Vegas besides gambling now days too.

I went to a IPMS show Phoenix one year, it was pretty cool, but Phoenix is still 4 1/2 hours away, Vegas is 90 minutes.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Can't hurt to give an IPMS show a try. You can find out what's coming up in your area at the IPMS/USA site: http://www.ipmsusa.org/ Click on the "Upcoming Events" button in the column to the left. There's also a directory of local chapters to help you find the one nearest you (which for you, fjimi, is http://aaahobby.com/IPMSMarietta.htm).
> 
> Happy hunting!
> 
> Mark McG.


Thanks Mark, appreciate it. :thumbsup: I didn't see that leg of the IPMS page. I've scoured their store a few times, great LHS. The one across the street from them closed down.

ETA: This is my 300th post!!! 3?4? years lurking and posting.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Some local IPMS groups are cool and some aren't. A large organization like IPMS is filled with lots of rules, membership costs, stuffy ideas, and know-it-alls that can take the fun from the hobby it's trying to promote. I get togtether with a local group that that mostly build tanks and aircraft that don't want anything to do with the IPMS. I am a minority in the group with my fanatasy figures, but they respect the types of models I build. We have a local show at a hobby shop once a year that is fun. We don't want anything to do with the ruling arm of IPMS.


----------

